# COLE'S Small HIT/MISS



## Jeff02 (May 29, 2009)

Look at what the postman just left at my door!
Dont get too excited about a build or a finished engine, I currently dont have the Machining experience or the machines to start this project, but at least if they stop making them I will have mine. Hopefully after the first of the year and bonuses are given out I can afford to get the proper sized lathe and mill to complete this engine and many others like it.
Hey its a start!


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 29, 2009)

One thing about their kits, you will remember the quality long after you forget the price. Quality stuff!!


----------



## bearcar1 (May 29, 2009)

That is one of the best sized models of that type I have ever seen. It is not fashioned after any particular engine but is very representative of H&M engines in general. Way cool. 8)

BC1


----------



## rake60 (May 29, 2009)

Nice clean looking casting! Thm:

Rick


----------



## RobWilson (May 30, 2009)

Great looking engine kit,nice castings
Rob


----------



## cobra428 (May 30, 2009)

Hey Jeff,
Here's a little inspiration





Going to start the bling soon!

Tony


----------



## Jeff02 (May 30, 2009)

Why'd you haft to go and do that?

Thats really funny, I had just started to look for that very video.
Thanks!!!


----------



## JRNYMAN2LMAYKER (May 31, 2009)

I must agree, those castings look top notch. I am guessing Coles has reworked their patterns since I purchased this engine kit approx. 10 or 12 years ago. The castings at that time were absolutely terrible to say the least. There were lots of large voids, in fact, one of the main bearing bosses on the base had a large chunk missing in the corner. It looked as though the pattern was severly worn away. Also, whomever ground away the sprue ends or flashing at the foundry went hog wild and took too much material away in many places. Looks like I may have to order this one again.

Greg


----------



## ileed (Jul 9, 2009)

Do you have the Web site for the Cole model?


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jul 10, 2009)

Coles Power Models

http://www.colespowermodels.com

Pictures of their engines/casting kits :

http://www.colespowermodels.com/engines.htm

I thought that when the new owners took over they'd redo the website, but I guess not. You really need to order their catalog to see the HUGE range of stuff they carry. Very impressive. I did get to visit their store/warehouse when it was in North Hollywood, CA a few years back. Geeez, talk about a kid in the proverbial candy store  :big:

Mike


----------

